# Duocast success!



## Dan0h (Nov 21, 2020)

Super stoked on this one. Only subs were the 2x 100uf for 120uf and my 10ohm resistors were around 15ohms. 4th success in a row. Thank you to this kick ass forum. ??
Not even mad about the knobs slight overlap, the gorva is a wee bit tight for my sausage fingers on this build.


----------



## cooder (Nov 21, 2020)

Nice! Once you're happy with the transistor choice it may be a good idea to solder at least one leg each or better all of them in to the sockets as they might drop out in the middle of the bridge of the best song of the night...


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 21, 2020)

cooder said:


> Nice! Once you're happy with the transistor choice it may be a good idea to solder at least one leg each or better all of them in to the sockets as they might drop out in the middle of the bridge of the best song of the night...


Good call on that tip.


----------



## Dan0h (Nov 22, 2020)

No wonder this pedal gets so much good press. It sounds amazing. Just finished dialing in the trim pots. Now the whole two channels makes sense. You can FS click between two different gain levels. Smart.


----------



## Nking79 (Feb 13, 2021)

I’m planning to do this build soon. Where did you find the OC71?


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 13, 2021)

Nking79 said:


> I’m planning to do this build soon. Where did you find the OC71?


Link

I wish they were not $10. I would get a few more.


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 13, 2021)

Nking79 said:


> I’m planning to do this build soon. Where did you find the OC71?


By the way, just yesterday I swapped out the bc549 with one of these. The sound even got better. Link


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Feb 13, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Link
> 
> I wish they were not $10. I would get a few more.


Feel free to try other PNP Ge transistors.


----------



## Nking79 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> By the way, just yesterday I swapped out the bc549 with one of these. The sound even got better. Link


I'll pick up one of these too. Awesome!


----------



## Nking79 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Link
> 
> I wish they were not $10. I would get a few more.


Yes the $10 price tag seemed a bit much, but one won't hurt too bad...


----------



## caiofilipini (Feb 13, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Feel free to try other PNP Ge transistors.


I second this. I bought a couple of those CV5712 and they all had low hFE and high leakage.


----------



## manfesto (Feb 13, 2021)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> Feel free to try other PNP Ge transistors.


I believe that even Hudson themselves switched over to MP20s for newer Broadcasts, I’m guessing OC71s were getting too pricey


----------



## music6000 (Feb 13, 2021)

Dan0h said:


> Super stoked on this one. Only subs were the 2x 100uf for 120uf and my 10ohm resistors were around 15ohms. 4th success in a row. Thank you to this kick ass forum. ??
> Not even mad about the knobs slight overlap, the gorva is a wee bit tight for my sausage fingers on this build.


I tell you a neat trick I use. I do it to remove Skirts of Fender style Knobs & the numbers, Use a  Mask for the Dust!
Get a  2 '' long 1/4 '' piece of rod that fits the Knobs neatly, I file a Flat on the rod so the Screw has something flat to lock to.
Put in your Drill press & lock firmly and start it up, make sure the knob spins evenly!!! 
Apply very Light pressure with a firmly held Smooth style Flat file to the right side of the Knob coz that's the rotation of the Drill  that will remove material. Use the other Knob to use as a template so you know how much you have removed.
Remove 1/2 of what you need to remove for clearance to the Knob that is fouling the knob in the Drill Press.
You can us  some 400 to 600 grit sandpaper to knock off the sharp edges, Just dont let the sandpaper hit any other part of the knob .
I use Autosol that is a fine metal polish and a piece of soft leather to bring the shine back to the edge of the knob.
Take that Knob out & repeat the process for the next Knob using the Newly machined knob as a template for sizing!
Good Luck!


----------



## Dan0h (Feb 14, 2021)

music6000 said:


> I tell you a neat trick I use. I do it to remove Skirts of Fender style Knobs & the numbers, Use a  Mask for the Dust!
> Get a  2 '' long 1/4 '' piece of rod that fits the Knobs neatly, I file a Flat on the rod so the Screw has something flat to lock to.
> Put in your Drill press & lock firmly and start it up, make sure the knob spins evenly!!!
> Apply very Light pressure with a firmly held Smooth style Flat file to the right side of the Knob coz that's the rotation of the Drill  that will remove material. Use the other Knob to use as a template so you know how much you have removed.
> ...


Very good idea. I have used the same concept for sanding down dowel rods for woodworking. I don’t know why I didn’t think of it for these knobs. For sure going to give it a go. Thank you!


----------

